# Verminator Syco Tweety...



## El Gato Loco

Anyone else have this call? I bought it a few day ago because it seemed really interesting but after blowing on it, I have to wonder what would come into this thing? Not getting down on it because I know guys have had luck with it but it sounds very odd to me. Dual groove, split reed.... it's almost like 2 identical sounds playing at the exact same time. Is that good or bad?

I have not taken it out in the field yet so I am wondering what you guys think about it.

Anyone used it?


----------



## cr500

Like the regular tweety but have never tried the sycho


----------



## UTcoyoteklr

I also have this call and the one thing i like about it is it is differant than any other call that people are using I have had good luck with it were there is a lot of calling pressure


----------



## Tommy

I love mine. It lives up to its name...Psycho. I think it adds something new that the dogs haven't heard before. I like it for making the woodpecker sounds. Regular Tweety is my go to call for bobcats, but syco is just as good.


----------



## cmiddleton

calling call wise dogs is just a matter of calling them with a different sound from a different angle.
more different sounds you are capable of making the more you can have seccess calling the same area and same dog.
its alway best to kill the coyote the first time it responds to a call but we all know that doesn't always happen.


----------



## skfarms1

I have one also. It has a very similar sound to a Johnny Stewart call I have (when I lean on the Johnny Stewart call). I have called in Michigan coyotes with the syco Tweety though have not gotten one while using the Syco Tweety. Just a matter of time.


----------



## herbie57_57

I have a regular tweety also, never had much luck with on coyotes, but have called in cats with it on more than 1 occasion


----------



## wilded

I love the regular Tweety but have not tried the dual reed.


----------



## thowle

great call as above works well on educated animals and even better for cats.


----------



## zorconjef

I have this call. A really unusual sound but it works well on cats. If coyotes have come in to this call, I have yet to see any.


----------



## youngdon

I have had quite a few responses to mine throughout the years, and will continue to use it. It blows easy and makes a unique sound.


----------

